# Christmas demonstration perl6



## ProFTP (Dec 12, 2009)

"Larry Wall wasn't joking when he said that Perl 6 would be ready by Christmas. Perhaps not this Christmas, but that hasn't stopped a group of people (including head Rakudo developers Patrick Michaud and Jonathan Worthington) from putting together an Advent Calendar, featuring one cool Perl 6 feature every day until Christmas. Topics currently covered include how to get and build Rakudo (the most actively developed and progressed implementation of Perl 6) and the new Metaoperators. For those wondering when Perl 6 will be finished: Rakudo will be having its official 'production release' (dubbed Rakudo Star) April 2010."

http://developers.slashdot.org/story/09/12/06/196202/The-Perl-6-Advent-Calendar
http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh Lord, have mercy.  Was 5.8 not enough torment?  What did I do wrong?  I hope they finish 6 about the same time that I contract and subsequently expire of terminal cancer.


----------

